

The Master, the Expert, the Programmer - mirceasoaica
http://zedshaw.com/archive/the-master-the-expert-the-programmer/

======
jwhitlark
I agree. Over the last few years, I've start to really ponder if we're
layering abstractions and creating black boxes way too frequently. Ah, well.
It's a young profession. I'm sure we'll learn from our mistakes.

